
Jair Bolsonaro was elected president of Brazil. What are his policies? - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45982501
======
singularity2001
Sell out and cut down the amazon:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/24/bolsonaro-
back...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/24/bolsonaro-backers-wage-
war-on-the-rainforest)

------
singularity2001
Some things he has said:

    
    
        "I am in favor of torture you know that. [...] This country will only change with civil war, killing thousands. If some innocents die, that's OK, it happens" . "Let's fusillade petralhas (slang for the opposing political party)". He also praised Coronel Brilhante Ustra as true patriot in Brazilian Congress. Ustra was a torturer known for electrocuting, raping and beating women and then bringing their children to see them while covered in blood and vomit. There are also reports of inserting live rats into women's vaginas.
    
        "Minorities have to bow down to the majority [...] Minorities [should] adequate themselves or simply disappear".
    
        "Being gay is result of lack of beating"
    
        "Women shouldn't have the same salary because they get pregnant", Telling a congresswoman she "doesn't deserve to be raped by him"
    
        "My son wouldn't date a black woman, he was well educated".
    
        "Pinochet did what had to be done"
    

sources @
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/9s7ar7/jair_bols...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/9s7ar7/jair_bolsonaro_elected_president_of_brazil/e8mmr2c/)

------
napsterbr
Reposting what I said in a related thread:

As a gay man, I have no words to describe how frightened I am right now - and
will be for the next 4 years at least.

May God have mercy of us all.

~~~
rbanffy
Many good friends of mine are thinking about moving abroad. Have you thought
about that?

~~~
namarie
Not a real option for some of us.

~~~
rbanffy
I'm sad it may be the case for you. We are working on how to make that easier.

------
alisanitman
Follow the constitution, stop systematic corruption, improve the economy and
foment industry creating conditions for 14 million people to go back to work,
decentralisation of the central government, maintain the food and housing
assistance by the previous government, sell off national companies that are
inefficient while retaining and improving the strategic ones, reduce the size
of the government from 30 odd ministers to about 15, simplify and remove
bureaucracy to make business and the country flow, reform the pension system,
reduce the government debt which 50% of its income on interest, open the
market to promote more international trade, don't raise taxes and simplify
where possible. He will make sure the police force are better equipped with
intelligence and arms to combat the organised crime and terrorist groups
(FARC) who are far better armed and hopefully that will promote the end of the
daily terrorism experienced in the larger cities, reducing the 60,000 killings
per annum. Hopefully there will be less kidnapping, less robbery followed by
executions, people may be able to walk on the streets at night again. Maybe.
Anything that goes against these improvements or any sign of policies that
could remove the protection of the most fragile members of society, risks to
environment, any type of discrimination, should be repudiated vehemently.
There is plenty of good new Federal Deputies and a solid centre (centrao) in
the national Congress who will oppose and vote against anything that would
harm the democratic society that Brazil has built over the last 30 years.
Let's hope the opposition is clever and constructive. Unfortunately, as seen
in the past, the opposition tries to sabotage and destruct, working for self
interest, rather than for the good of the country. I did not vote for
Bolsonaro, he does not represent me. I do not vote for PT or Haddad, they do
not represent me. BUT there was a democratic elections and one of them is now
responsible to fulfill his promises and the people will be paying a lot of
attention. If he does anything stupid, there will be a lot of protests, the
people will go to the streets and demand the right thing is done. It is now
time to work hard and make it work. Enough division, enough arguments, one
nation, no matter gender, skin colour or sexual preference. Let's work
together for you and for the country. Wherever your are and live!

------
rbanffy
It's hard to say what his policies will be. He's been using contradicting
information from the start, contradicting and being contradicted by his
finance minister and vice-president.

I have a really bad feeling about this.

------
tartoran
More guns for everyone he says.

Easing the license for gun ownership will be a disaster in the long run, and
that will take a concentrated effort over a long period of time to undo. Hard
if not Close impossible in Brazil.

------
anon4738383
1920's all over again. Civil wars to follow.

~~~
tartoran
Staggering similarities, I was thinking the same thing. A friend was saying
that people have the ability to see the future and that is as easy as reading
history. People are so predictive that their mistakes are like patterns

